
Chinese man eats 300 free airport meals by rescheduling his flight over and over - ottieandbogie
https://medium.com/better-marketing/how-a-sheisty-traveler-ate-300-consecutive-meals-for-free-908228c921f1
======
gus_massa
Link or it didn't happen.

The article has too few details, like the name of the person. And 2013 is far
enough to be verifiable. It would be nice to have a link to a reputable news
source or a wikipedia article or something that can verify the story.

